# Buy the HD 7750 or Wait for "Sea Islands" Hd 8750????



## KiLL (Dec 2, 2012)

I want to buy a new GPU fr my system......
My budget is around 8k max....
I was planning to get Hd 7750 now but i read somewhere that nxt gen Sea Island will release in jan/feb of 2013...
What shld i do????


MY SPECS--
i3 540
4gb ddr3
500gb
1024x768 
Corsair VS450


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 2, 2012)

do not wait, go for it.. may i advice you HD 7770 (Gigabyte or MSI) , you can get for 7.9K or 8.0K respectively from SMCInternational.in .. MSI was available for 8.2K on flipkart (now out of stock)
Dont buy the stock MSI one, buy the OC one.. if its not available, go for gigabyte 
When HD 8750 would be introduced, mark my words.. they would cost more than 8k.. so why wait to wait some more ? go for it bud
happy gaming


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 2, 2012)

yep.. go for 7770 true bang for buck at 8k. the 8xxx series will cost more on launch. 

dont spend extra for oc models. buy base versions and oc them yourself. the cooling solutions on base models are more than enough for mild oc.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

wtf? 7xxx series have just (comparatively) been released, 8xxx series are a long way off.

unless you plan to wait for 7-9 months, get the 7770 (remember, 7xxx series launched in jan this year, it took 6 months to get to india)


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

IMO, don't wait.. If you began to wait, then that wait would become a never ending wait. 
I home you can understand what I mean.


----------



## KiLL (Dec 3, 2012)

The fact is that, my cabinet is too small for 7770.. So shld i get 7750 now..???


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2012)

8-series won't appear before Q1 2013 and it is just 8-series. Individual GPU launch may take even more time.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

KiLL said:


> The fact is that, my cabinet is too small for 7770.. So shld i get 7750 now..???



heck no!! better get a new cabinet and the 7770. sacrificing a better gfx card for cabinet.. mother of god!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

KiLL said:


> The fact is that, my cabinet is too small for 7770.. So shld i get 7750 now..???



Cards won't be getting smaller for sure. Get a new good chassis.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Buy the HD 7750 or Wait for &quot;Sea Islands&quot; Hd 8750????*



d6bmg said:


> Cards won't be getting smaller for sure. Get a new good chassis.



true.. i am sure someday we will have a card comparable in size to the mobo.  

look at the HD7990. Double 7970, triple slot. gawd..

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_7990_Devil_13/


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> 8-series won't appear before Q1 2013 and it is just 8-series. Individual GPU launch may take even more time.




Probably not before Q2 2013, as per latest leaks.

@OP: what's your budget?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2012)

a new cabinet (even an elcheapo zebby) costs rs 400.. u want to 15 % sacrifice graphics quality for rs 400 .. not a good idea


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

KiLL said:


> The fact is that, my cabinet is too small for 7770.. So shld i get 7750 now..???



chop off the offending bits.

heck, send over the case to me and i'll even toss in a bit of flame paint for free.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> a new cabinet (even an elcheapo zebby) costs rs 400.. u want to 15 % sacrifice graphics quality for rs 400 .. not a good idea



cabinets are one time buys for most of us, and if you have a cheap cabinet, its better to upgrade to a better one. if you cannot upgrade, then atleast get the exact measurement and flame-cut the cabby at any car garage. 

elcheapo cabinets are a pain in the ass. dont get them. the cable management is horrible, as is the airflow.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 3, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wtf? 7xxx series have just (comparatively) been released, 8xxx series are a long way off.
> 
> unless you plan to wait for 7-9 months, get the 7770 (remember, 7xxx series launched in jan this year, it took 6 months to get to india)



this is & will be always the case with india so don't wait grab a 7770


----------



## KiLL (Dec 3, 2012)

helloo..


foxin, TECHNOLOGY REDEFINED
This is my cabinet...will 7770 fit in it????


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

is your mobo micro atx, or full atx?

looking at your cabinet, i say the floppy drive bay or top portion of hdd bay will be blocking the gpu.

as i said, CUT IT OFF!!! rip it off with your bare hands for ++MANLINESS++ points. srsly. chicks love that sort of stuff. 

no, seriously. who uses dloppy frives anymore? remove those bays. they will be of thin metal in your case. use tin snips (thick metal cutters in shape of scissors) to cut them off.

if you need help, i'll be here. but do post a SIDE shot of your mobo inside your cabinet.


----------



## Myth (Dec 3, 2012)

KiLL said:


> helloo..
> 
> 
> foxin, TECHNOLOGY REDEFINED
> This is my cabinet...will 7770 fit in it????



Should have posted that pic first and then inquired about the gpu. 
I seriously cant make out the dimensions inside the cabinet. Not much info in the site also.

@OP: You can take the measurements in the cabinet yourself.
Compare it with the dimensions for your 7770 model.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

it will fit. but make sure. take measurements.


----------



## KiLL (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are the pics of my Chassis--
<sorry fr low quality>



Here i am using the Foxin provided SMPS as i hav lend VS450 to my bro for few dayss......

Will 7770 fit in it?????


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

One cant make out much from a pic.
Measure the distance along the gpu slot from the IO port to the first obstruction that you encounter. Also measure the width. Slot upper surface to side panel.


----------



## KiLL (Dec 4, 2012)

Then Its the only choice i have left

How about this one???

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
Rs 6647 final price

Can any 1 tell me where is the Sapphire Service Center in KOLKATA?????

Can any 1 pls tell me where i can get 7750 within 6700...????


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Buy the HD 7750 or Wait for &quot;Sea Islands&quot; Hd 8750????*

if your budget is 8k, you should get the 7770.



KiLL said:


> Here are the pics of my Chassis--
> <sorry fr low quality>
> View attachment 7886View attachment 7887
> 
> ...



and a pic with the whole mobo, taken from a bit back would be good.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 4, 2012)

KiLL said:


> Here are the pics of my Chassis--View attachment 7886View attachment 7887Here i am using the Foxin provided SMPS as i hav lend VS450 to my bro for few dayss......Will 7770 fit in it?????



buddy, give us a better view. take side shot of ENTIRE cabinet, not just the cpu. 

i hope you understand, here is a pic of what i want you to do : 
*images02.olx.in/ui/11/33/46/133965...ooler-Master-Elite-430-Computers-Hardware.jpg 


take a pic like that. use a stand and low iso setting, if possible.

edit : bloody editor.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Forget about view, just measure. Generally, cards up to 7770 (from AMD camp) should be OK. From nVIDIA, you could probably go for some higher-end models too, depending on the particular model, of course.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Buy the HD 7750 or Wait for &quot;Sea Islands&quot; Hd 8750????*



doomgiver said:


> buddy, give us a better view. take side shot of ENTIRE cabinet, not just the cpu. i hope you understand, here is a pic of what i want you to do : *images02.olx.in/ui/11/33/46/133965...r-Master-Elite-430-Computers-Hardware.jpgtake a pic like that. use a stand and low iso setting, if possible.



link not working!

@OP: just for comparison, on my mobo the card length is almost equal to the mobo width. 

since my mobo, a uATX model will fit inside your said cabinet easily, my guess is that the card would fit inside your cabinet too. 

btw, if you have a spare scale lying around in your house, it will be safe to measure. thats what the last few posts have been saying.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> wtf? 7xxx series have just (comparatively) been released, 8xxx series are a long way off.


HD 7970 got released in last week December. (last year)

HD 77xx came in first week of February and HD 78xx came in March.

It has almost been a year now.


----------



## KiLL (Dec 5, 2012)

One of my frnd have a HD 7770...<i didnt knew that earlier>
So i took it and looked that if it would fit in my cabinet....
But i found that its not fitting and getting obstructed ..... 
My parents wont permit me to get a new chassis as i am only a student...


So HD 7750 is the only choice i hav.....
Can any  tell me where i can get HD 7750 fr around 6.7k in KOLKATA??
Also is there any sapphire Service Center In Kolkata????


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

KiLL said:


> -snip-


CHOP OFF THE METAL PIECES THAT ARE BLOCKING THE CARD.

is it so hard?

i chopped off a large plastic piece off my graphics card because it was blocking my SATA ports. im only asking you to chop off unused floppy drive bays.



anirbandd : edited link. you should have just removed the "take" at the end.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> CHOP OFF THE METAL PIECES THAT ARE BLOCKING THE CARD.
> 
> *is it so hard?*
> 
> ...



@OP: *IS IT SO HARD??* you are sacrificing a lot for an annoying piece of metal.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2012)

I think It should fit.. I have a zebronics ronak, which is comparatively the same thing as yours, but i could fit in my friend's HD 6870 no problem.. (though cable management was messy lol)


----------



## KiLL (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay..... suggest me an cabinet within 3k maxx....


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2012)

you neednot sped 3k, a simple cooler master elite 310 will do .. cost will be around 1.9K
Try to find one with side window

Though if u really want to shell out 3k, this will be your best bet
Coolermaster RC-311P-TWN2 Elite 311 Plus


----------



## KiLL (Dec 8, 2012)

What abt this
Cooler Master Elite 311 Mid Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com
BitFenix Merc Alpha | Cabinet | Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2012)

BitFenix Merc Alpha is a better option for sure among the two. 
Also see if you can get CM Elite 431 Plus for around 3.2k.


----------

